# PVC with a drop down bed. What is available?



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Is it possible to get a PVC with an overcab drop down bed? In a larger size van like a Sprinter or similar size?

Thanks
Ca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It sure is:
http://www.cs-reisemobile.de/pdf/prospekt_rondoxl.pdf

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think there are quite a few, mainly German convertors, the following spring to mind..

La Strada Trento and Regent

Concorde Compact

CS Reisemobile

HRZ Reisemobile

I'm sure there are a few others that I can't recall at the moment.

Pete

late edit, apologies, just read the post properly, some of those aren't lwb Sprinter based :roll:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Dabs, looks like a very intersting van. 

Ca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Interesting price, too.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well what are cold Sunday afternoons for but dreaming?

Ca


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

LWB Sprinter..

La Strada Regent

MWB Sprinter....

HRZ Toscana

HRZ Dream

HRZ Star

Pete


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

These converters have used drop down beds. www.youngconversions.com


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Pete, 
Thanks for the info. I was only using Sprinter as an example of the size of van I was thinking of, not as an exclusion of any other van. I'm a girl, layout first, chassis second.

Ca


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> I'm a girl, layout first, chassis second.


No you're a sensible researcher :wink: For me, the layout has to be right. The chassis will get you where you want to go in reasonable comfort and reasonable economy.

If you're going for LWB, do you really want a layout where you can sleep or lounge, but not both (i.e. each person in a different area)? I prefer PVCs with the rear bed / U-lounge, that also has the front Eurolounge too. And if you're going for LWB, you can get this. For me, the overcab beds are more suited to MWB and SWB vans. On these chassis, the HRZ vans look to be an excellent design.

All IMHO, of course :wink:

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're not too bothered about chassis then the Concorde Compact has been refined over the years and won many awards, much easier on the pocket than Sprinters as well....

http://www.concorde-compact.co.uk/concorde-range/

Pete


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

*PVC with a drop down bed.*

Have used a Westfalia James Cook which has a bed in the roof but not a drop down, a slide out which gives full standing height when stowed and enough room for one to watch TV or read while the other sleeps. The downside is a slight acrobatics requirement when retiring for the night which, at present, is do-able. For how much longer I'm not sure. 
The van itself is 2004 Sprinter auto and Westfalia have shoe-horned a pretty reasonable self-sufficient living van into the space available. Spent two weeks in Donegal in June largely wild-camping and around roads which a larger motorhome would have had problems with, so we're well pleased so far. 
Unfortunately Mercedes took over the design recently and don't build motorhomes as well as they build engines & gearboxes. They've made modifications to the design, which had evolved over a number of years, with the result that the newer James Cooks don't seem as user-friendly. One of the reasons we went for an older model, that and cost. 
German conversions are pretty pricey as someone's already pointed out. The build quality though, means that older vans are usually still very sound and ours shows virtually no sign of wear.
Must say the CS and HRW reisemobile conversions look quite interesting if your pockets are deep enough. Otherwise check out the Deepcar website. They usually have a good selection of James Cooks and similar PVC imported from Germany.
Hope that helps


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Chausson have a new model just out called the 'Suite'.

Its quite short, think A/S Neuvo, and has an electically wind down bed above the forward lounge area.

I looked over one at Highbridge Motorhomes a couple of weeks ago and was impressed with the layout. An island kitchen and rear bathroom gives an extremely roomy van for the size.


----------

